# Clips for miniature poodles



## poodlefaerie

What kind of clip is your miniature poodle? I don't have one yet but I'm expecting and I would like to see different clips in order to decide what kind of clip I'm gonna trim mine. Please post some pictures to see them. Thank you for your help in advance


----------



## tortoise

Hair grows fast, you can try them all! I've done AKC puppy clip and Continental clip already on my 9 month old puppy. He is growing out for a japanese style next!


----------



## sophiebonita

I was told I can't do anything fancy til puppy hair grows out -- is this true? I mean I know I *can* but groomer was hesitant. I wanted something fancier than a puppy cut. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Camille

This is a video of esme back when she was a pup(Still gets me teary eyes every time) She was in a kennel clip. with a topknot and fluffy ears. You could do pompom on the legs and make it a miami. The fur wouldnt be AS nice as with the adult coat but it still works. I had henry in one when he still had his puppy fur.I just cant find a pic of it right now(Eccept for my avatar photo but you cant see his bracelets)


----------



## sophiebonita

Sooo sweet!!! I didn't realize how little until you put your hand there! That's a really cute cut. Miami is a great idea I saw for the first time the other day. I'll ask groomer in 4 weeks for my next groom. That's like really short all over with like 'bell bottoms' right?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## tortoise

It can be done. I put my mpoo into a continental cut at 6 months.

approx 4 months old I took the AKC puppy cut down to a Modern - it's very tight on him.

Groom March 3, 2012 by tortoise11, on Flickr

Approx 6 months old I put him in a historically correct continental cut (HCC) 

First attempt at Conti clip 4/21/2012 by tortoise11, on Flickr

This was his continental cut (CC) grown out somwhat when he was 9 months old

Jet's Conti by tortoise11, on Flickr

He is shaved down now, it is hideous. I'm not posting a photo. :lol:


----------



## dogs123

halalima said:


> What kind of clip is your miniature poodle? I don't have one yet but I'm expecting and I would like to see different clips in order to decide what kind of clip I'm gonna trim mine. Please post some pictures to see them. Thank you for your help in advance


For a puppy, there is a 'puppy clip' where the body and legs are simply scissored shorter (maybe 1 1/2" long).....and the face, feet, and tail are clipped, leaving a pom-pom on the tail....That is always cute.

I clip myself, so I do different clips.....right now Gigi is in a kind of german clip( my way )....her body is clipped a little short ( 3/4") and her ears are clipped leaving tassels on the end....Face, feet, and tail clipped...but I leave her pom-pom long....some clip the pom-pom off leaving a totally clipped tail...

For winter, it does get cold here, and Gigi is put into a puppy clip with long hair on her ears...

Here is my version of her puppy clip:










The fun thing about poodles, is that you can clip (or have them clipped) any way you want....you don't necessarily have to have a specific clip..

have fun!


----------



## sophiebonita

I think those Continentals look great! As I'm not ever going to be showing, I think it's cute just to have like the basic shape. For now, age 3-6 mos, I just wanted something with a *little* flair. ?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## LEUllman

Beau came to us as a six-month-old in a puppy show clip. He's since alternated between a Lamb in the winter and a Miami in the summer. Messing with haircuts is one of the joys of owning a poodle!

*Puppy Show Clip*









*Lamb*









*Miami*


----------



## sophiebonita

Beau is a beautifully groomed dog!!! Wow! So handsome. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## 3dogs

You can put your puppy in ANY clip YOU desire. full face, full feet, clipped face, clipped feet, Portie style, miami, german, modern, continental, scandi. It is your dog. If your groomer is hesitant then get a NEW groomer who knows what they are doing. NEVER use the term "Puppy Clip" it drives us groomers nuts & it means something different to everyone. To me it is to leave full but balanced, shave fft. For some reason the further south one goes it means shave the dog with a #7 blade. I guess that is a newborn "puppy clip", while I like the 3-4 month old look.


----------



## sophiebonita

Thanks 3dogs. I found it kinda weird she wouldn't do something that I wanted. And she was the one that said, we can do a nice puppy clip on her. Thanks again for the advice, I'll be calling around to other grooming salons tomorrow to hear their take on the matter. To make matters worse, the groomer I used *owns* a poodle. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## liljaker

*Mini Clips*

Ok, Sunny saw Beau's pics, so here are a few (tho not as good of pics).


----------

